# Jaeger LeCoutre Find



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

As I posted in the Vintage forum I was at a house clearance place I go to rummaging around in some boxes when I found a watch, it was dark but I thought I would take a punt.... I asked how much and two quid was the answer. I paid up and stuck it in my pocket. When I got home I had a closer look and this is what I found.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Appears genuine, late 30's-early 40's movement....nice find. :thumbsup:


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice. Does it run and are you planning on having it worked on?


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

That dial seems in pretty good nick considering the state of the case - do you think its the original?

As you say a great find - what are your plans for it, or is it a little too soon to ask?


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

Yes I am chuffed. It is running so it has gone in for a clean and service already


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Make sure whoever is servicing it doesn't damage that dial, as I strongly suspect that is radium based lume. Have they mentioned the possibility of this to you ?


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

No But the chap is a local horologist with 40 years experience and a knowledge of military watches. Ill give him a ring tomorrow and check it out.


----------



## Stuart2103 (Feb 22, 2017)

Great find and looks in good condition inside and out for the age :thumbsup:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Some you lose, but then again some you win! :thumbs_up:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Jealous.....who me?.......Nooooooo.....I never covet other peoples lucky dibs.... :taz:

Why can't I find things like that, Spandex.....sorry, @Spandy.....Welcome to the forum, BTW, as Alan (@Karrusel) mentioned, get someone reputable to give you a proper appraisal, then send it to me for confirmation....might take a couple of years.... :laugh:


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

Yes I am a bit flummoxed at the moment, Quite new to the whole watch scene, I do a bit of reselling on my days off work and have recently come across a couple of nice watches which I fully intend to keep. I may have rushed to get it serviced, its been gone a week now but the guy is very experienced......... I found a Rotary aquaplunge in the same week ( posted in vintage watches ) which turns out to actually be a rare rebadged Jenny Caribbean 706. running to time just the crown is detached. perhaps they will make up for the loss of my favourite watch ( don't laugh ) which was an original Casio G Shock which saw me through the Falklands and the 1st Gulf War.. still miss it


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi

Do you deal in watches ?


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi No I don't, I just Happened on them whilst rummaging through stuff at car boots and a house clearance place I know. I just sell a few bits of stuff I pick up on ebay. I have no real knowledge about watches, I know enough to change a battery and polish a crystal ( recent Knowledge ) but that's it. I'm 54 now so looking for a few things to collect as a bit of an investment and the pleasure of learning new skills. I get my Military Pension at 60 and hope to be in a position to just work Part time by then.


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

So the mini Saga so far...... after lthe discussion on here a few doubts were thrown into my mind so I went up to the watch repairer. saw a lovely lady who wasn't there on the day I dropped the watch off. I found that he horologist is leaving and she has another chap she is taking the watches to in Bradford who has even more experience and two sons who are also in the trade. The watch had been put down for a new crystal and button ( crown ) I wasn't aware of this and said I needed to think about it. She was more than happy with this and understood my concerns so is collecting the watch tomorrow and ringing me to collect. she is asking the watch repairer if I can ring him and discuss directly with him.

I think I need to draw breath. I think the current repairer was in the habit of changing the crown and crystal and I am unsure I want that. The crystal is in good nick I think for the age and is original. I think a new crown would stick out like a sore thumb.

any advice greatly appreciated, cheers , Jon


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

You can get your Paymaster pension at 55. Great watch though, fantastic find.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

good find ! let us know the giger count on that dial.


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

A great find , very nice indeed .


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

That's a really nice find.

Good idea to speak to the watchmaker direct who can report on the general condition of the movement and give you some idea of costs for the essential stuff. The cosmetics you can reflect on.

Personally, I'd get it serviced and wear as is, as its hard to justify the cost of a full restoration - but it would make a handsome piece fully restored.

No military markings does not mean it saw no action of course!

Health concerns about the old lume are worth noting. I would avoid opening the cases of older watches without precautions


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Beautiful watch!!

The crown i would keep and have it re-plated chrome if you wish........

changing the crystal would not affect the value of the watch so thats ok, unless you wish to polish it out.......

There are some companies who would re-plate the watch in chrome again if you wanted.

it's a nice find, and worth considerably more than £2, well done!!


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi all, Thanks for all the comments. I picked the watch up and have a contact number for the horologist in Bradford and over the next week I will go over and have a chat with him. I would like a clean of the case and a new crystal I think, and of course a service. I'll see what he says, I would like to leave it fairly original, after all its survived all this time and has earned its scars


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

there have been many posts on the danger of radium dials, debatable of course, but worth "looking up". vin


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

OK so the watch is in. Had a nice chat with the watchmaker, He is 5th generation in the business and his sons are following in his footsteps which is nice. so its getting a service and a new crystal and a clean up of the case, Leaving the dial and hands alone. He agreed with me that the crown is fine as it is. I think the watch has earned its scars and deserves to show them.

I took him my Jenny Caribbean to look at and he told me he had no experience of them so wouldn't be happy to do it. This filled me with confidence. Clearly a professional.

He said he would give me a call in a couple of weeks or so, This would give him time to time check it also, so all good.

I am unsure if you are allowed to name shops on the forum so I wont name it as yet. willing to do so if its allowed.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I believe it's okay to name the shop and the watchmaker. Someone might know him. @mach 0.0013137 @Roger the Dodger am I correct?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Chromejob said:


> I believe it's okay to name the shop and the watchmaker. Someone might know him. @mach 0.0013137 @Roger the Dodger am I correct?


 Yes, Dave...in the Watchmaking and Repair forum, there is a pinned topic at the start where you can review and recommend decent watchmakers.


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

Oh Okidoki that's nice to know. Its gone in to J H Oxtoby and sons in Bradford. Has some lovely clocks on display and a very affable chap is my first impression.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Yes, Dave...in the Watchmaking and Repair forum, there is a pinned topic at the start where you can review and recommend decent watchmakers.


 Watch Repairers: reviews and recommendations :rltrlt:


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

well photobucket is rubbish .... Picked up my watch last week, serviced and running lovely. New crystal but kept original crown and condition, just got to decide on a strap to suit the watch now, can't

make my mind up... any ideas??

Heres a new pic with new crystal


----------



## Cnjm1 (Aug 25, 2017)

really nice find


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

I'd like to see this watch. Damn Photobucket!


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Very nice... a simple black leather strap and it will look fantastic.


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Steve D UK said:


> I'd like to see this watch. Damn Photobucket!


 Oh right, now I see it. I must have missed page 2 before I posted. Nice watch.


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

yeah here ae a couple of the original pics of the movement photobucket decided to try to hold ransom over


----------



## Alange (Sep 3, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## customizedial (Aug 5, 2017)

That's a really nice find! like them a lot


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

After much deliberation I went with this strap



its only a cheapy strap, dark brown suede. I thought it matched the era and will age in to match the watch and the worn case... I like it...


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks, I went on the basic principle that almost everything in the 1940s looks brown


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Having been born in the 40's, I resent that remark! :thumbs_up: I'm very colourful - - ask Mach! :crazy5vh:

Lookin' Good Mah Man! Wear and E N J O Y ! :yes:


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

mel said:


> Having been born in the 40's, I resent that remark! :thumbs_up: I'm very colourful - - ask Mach! :crazy5vh:
> 
> Lookin' Good Mah Man! Wear and E N J O Y ! :yes:


 lol, sorry perhaps I should have said Broon ....... I am a child of the sixties.... bet you remember them... plenty of colour :thumbsup:


----------

